# Standby nicht aktiv



## kleinerEskimo (13. März 2006)

Hallöchen,

ich habe auf meinem Laptop Windows XP prof. neu installiert und jetzt funktioniert die Standby-Funktion nicht mehr. Sowohl beim einfachen Zuklappen als auch im Dialog zum herunterfahren ist diese Option nicht aktivierbar.

Weiterhin ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Anmeldedialog auch im XP-Design und nicht wie vorher im "klassischen" Design ist.

Und die Scrolltaste meiner "Mouse" funktioniert nicht richtig.

Wo kann ich das alles einstellen?
Am wichtigsten ist mir aber das mit dem Standby.


danke


----------



## D@nger (13. März 2006)

Hallo,
das liegt alles an den dafür vorgesehen  Treibern, die wahrscheinlich beim Notebook dabei waren.


----------



## NatureBoy (14. März 2006)

Hallo Eskimo,

den die Eintellungen für den Standby-Modus findest du unter --> Systemsteuerung --> Energieoptionen. 

Was hast du denn für eine Maus? Wahrscheinlich musst du, wie mein Vorschreiber schon gesagt hat, noch Maustreiber installieren!

Und das Anmelden im klassischen Design kannst du unter --> Systemsteuerung --> Benutzerkonten einstellen.

NACHTRAG:
Im Benutzerkonto Dialog -> "Art der Benutzeranmeldung ändern" -> Alles deaktivieren


----------



## kleinerEskimo (14. März 2006)

Morgen,

In den Energieoptionen habe ich auf dem Karteireiter "erweitert" bei "Beim Schließen des Laptops" lediglich die Möglichkeit: "nichts tun".

Mit Maus meinte ich das Touchpad und die drei Tasten davor. Mein Geräte-Manager sagt "PS2-kompatible Maus".
Welchen Treiber müsste ich denn dann ungefähr installieren? Da gibt es doch immer so viele!

grüßlis


----------

